# Redfish/Trout Lures



## gcobb (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm looking to buy some lures for trout and reds for my next trip down. Does anyone mind sharing some of your favorites? Pics would help if possible. Thanks.


----------



## hammerz71 (Sep 18, 2011)

Well even though I spend half my time in south Georgia and half in central Florida, my salt water (intercoastal) fishing is pretty much all in Florida (Cape Canaveral/Mosquito Lagoon area).  The water is seldom any deeper than 3' and often shallower.  I've waded 150 yards out in spots and still only been waist deep.

I tend to use soft plastic jerk baits a lot, Zoom Super Flukes work well on trout as do all the soft plastic shrimp imitators.  Curly tail grubs do well on a very light jighead.  Top water plugs like a Pop-R or Spook can take them too, especially on overcast days.  I've often taken a buzz bait along and tossed it a few times, but have never taken a thing on it, although they do seem to REALLY attract the attention of any 'gators that may be in the area!  For some reason they start moving in high gear when I throw a buzzbait and them salty water ones in the Mosquito Lagoon can get quite big!

For Reds I like to use a weedless spoon which works for me and I've even taken some on the old bass standbye "jig & pig".

I can often take just as many trout on artificials as those with/around me using live bait, but the reds seem to really like cut bait as opposed to anything else.  I think in the lagoon they really use their sense of smell more-so than Reds in other areas.  Because of how shallow the water is, I think they are spookier than in other areas as well, so the longer you can let a bait sit motionless or drifting with the current, without having to move around or re-cast, the better off you are down here for Reds...


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek (Sep 18, 2011)

gcobb said:


> I'm looking to buy some lures for trout and reds for my next trip down. Does anyone mind sharing some of your favorites? Pics would help if possible. Thanks.



My favorite for early morning top water Trout is a Zara Spook with the black back, gold sides, and orange belly.


----------



## wharfrat (Sep 18, 2011)

I would keep it simple if you are going all artificial. I would say 3' gulp shrimp in natural or molting pinned on a 1/8 or 1/4 jighead. A gulp shrimp or doa 1/4 oz shrimp under a popping cork would be a must. for hard baits a walk the dog or popping plug early and a lipped diver like bomber long a or x rap slash bait. for curly tails on a jighead i would go with chartreuse and white gulp swimming mullet.


----------



## geaux-fish (Sep 19, 2011)

I share several of the same. Gold weedless spoons and Strike King Redfish Majic for reds. Beatle spin for trout under birds. Cajun Thunder popping corks with live shrimp or pogies for both. Gulp bait's can save the day, and sometimes they WILL outfish live baits.


----------



## Rodsmith (Sep 19, 2011)

The guys are telling you right on the popping corks. The most deadly rig to trout in the box. I agree with wharfrat..keep it simple. The clear gold flake DOA shrimp in the 1/4 ounce weight on a 28-32 inch 14# flouro leader will get the job done nicely for you. On more than one occasion, I have outfished live bait 3 to 1 with this rig, of course there is a learning curve on certain days,but most days they will smack it eagerly. On a side note, the shrimp are turning red legged now, so you may want to pick up a pack of the clear with red flake also. Reds like smell as well as action...anything crab will draw their attention to your bait. Best of luck to you sir!


----------



## gcobb (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks guys, I have googled all you suggestions and am in the process of stocking up my tackle box!


----------



## erock (Sep 21, 2011)

Definitely 1/4oz DOA skrimp.


----------



## zappaddles (Sep 21, 2011)

*Mosquitto Lagoon*

As a buddy and I are taking our sons to Mosquito Lagoon the first week in October I've followed this thread with interest.  Thanks for the information.  

We've fished Sapelo, Blackbeard, Cabretta etc. but, as I understand it, the Mosquito Lagoon area is quite a bit different. So, any general information on areas or types of cover to fish for trout and redfish is much appreciated. I'm not asking for the location of your honey holes. Just general information. We'll be staying in Oak Hill.

Thanks,
Zap


----------



## Inshore GA (Sep 22, 2011)

1/4 oz DOA in gold, silver or red flake work great under a poppin cork. A 1/4 oz jig head with any salt water assasin curly or paddle tail are also good go to baits.


----------

